# Goat poop question



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, this is an odd question. My Pygmies are 4 months old. Their poop is usually very round. Tonight both of them have more of an oval pellet shaped poop instead of berries. In fact, when I first saw it, I thought I had a big rat in the barn, but then I watched both of them poop while they ate dinner, and it was definitely them, not a rat. It looks normal otherwise, no clumping or anything and it has a normal consistency, just shaped a little different than usual. 

When I cleaned up in the barn earlier today, the poop was the normal round berries. They're on the same food they've always been on, and browsing during the day. The only thing different this week was that they got some Rumatel deworming pellets, but they got that last month too and I didn't notice a difference in shape then, and it's been 5 days ago since the worming, so I would think that would all be pooped out by now. Should I be concerned about the shape?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No I wouldnt be concerned about the shape -- some have oval some have more round -- sometimes it changes as they eat more or less etc.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks so much, Stacey!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't know if age has anything to do with it, but my younger ones have very round berries while my older ones have more football shape :greengrin: !


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, football shape, that's a good description of today's poop. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just keep an eye on them....if it starts getting softer/runny.....then... I would get a fecal done on them.....but for now.....they sound OK :wink:


----------



## greif (Nov 3, 2007)

did you check the taste of it? :leap:


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL! No, but my dog did. I'll have to ask him about it. :greengrin:


----------

